# white lipped pit viper



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

my white lipped only eats live anols. its getting a little pricey lol. i'v tryied giving it ft and it just wont take. is there anything i can do to get it onto small mice?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

pm me and i will see what i can do to help


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Live feeding*

I take it from your post that you are in the USA?

you'd not be able to do that over in the Uk........

No live anoles and strictly speaking not legal.

Have you tries starving it and then rubbing an anole over a DF defrosted hopper?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Why can't he ?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

yeah, whats he suppposed to do, let the snake die? its not illegal, just frowned upon when not totally necessary.


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

we.ve tried all we can think of. leptophis is giving me some advise so hopfully i should be able to sort everything out.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

if anyone knows pete will, good luck with switching him over to mice


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I was told, you could purify the anole in a blender, and dip the mouse in it, have you tried dead or fresh killed anoles? Im sure Pete will be able to help you out though.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

craig8989 said:


> my white lipped only eats live anols. its getting a little pricey lol. i'v tryied giving it ft and it just wont take. is there anything i can do to get it onto small mice?


dont waist your time with anything else just pm leptophis


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

cheers for all your efforts to help guys, i will keep an open mind to all ideas put my way


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I switched mine over buy using live fuzzies in a completely dark room except for the red lights so I could see. I tease fed in these conditions worked great still eating mice to this day.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Listen to Eric, he knows his hots.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> Listen to Eric, he knows his hots.


I'm only passing on what someone told me to try when I had this problem not to long ago. They seem to prefer feeding in the dark I also made a little contraption that I can suctions to the glass it has a little cup on a dowel rod about 6 inches shoved in to a section cup. I suction this to the glass on the door about 4-5 inches below where the snake is resting put a live fuzzy in the cup close the door turn of all the lights and leave the room. Make the cup deep enough it cannot get out and the snake will notice it moving and more than likely nature will take it's course. 

Oh and the other idea about tease feeding at night when the snake strikes and takes the food don't move or the snake will drop the mouse and focus on you. It takes some patience the cup stick and suction cup does the same thing but you don't have to go into statue mode while they eat and you can leave it there overnight.

I have other ideas but these methods have worked the best for me.


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

cheers thanks alot. i will tell the results


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

We look forward to hearing how you get on. Best of luck : victory:


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

cheers for all the help!! finally took a small mouse lol! cheers again.
Craig


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so what did the trick to get him feeding then?


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

i rubbed a live anol over the ft mouse and tried introducing it in the dark and it took. well pleased with it!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome!!! Glad to hear you got them eating mice it does make life alot easier not to mention cheaper.


----------

